# Garlic causes gas...



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Why is it that anytime DH or I eat garlic or onions we both wind up with noxious gas? Whatever it is, DH has it worse than I do, he's indicating the gas is painful, and he hasn't had any garlic since lunchtime yesterday.

I'm willing to try just about anything. At this point he's refusing to eat anything with garlic, but we both love it so much.

Help?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

raw or cooked? The are both in the allium family, so you could have a sensitivity. Both are potent antifungal, antiviral and antibacterials-my first thought is actually that you are killing off bad bugs. One of the best ways to deal with a yeast overgrowth or bacterial infection is to eat raw garlic and onions. THe die off would produce painful gas.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
raw or cooked? The are both in the allium family, so you could have a sensitivity. Both are potent antifungal, antiviral and antibacterials-my first thought is actually that you are killing off bad bugs. One of the best ways to deal with a yeast overgrowth or bacterial infection is to eat raw garlic and onions. THe die off would produce painful gas.

Doesn't matter if it's raw or cooked. Either way.

We both have the same problem with hard-cooked eggs. Not scrambled, not baked, only hard-cooked







:


----------

